# new prosthetic i made



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh EW, LOVE it!


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

thx its the same as the ones i used here


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

You should use the GITD maggots and have a black light! GrossER!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Absolutely gross!!!!!!! Job well done!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow totally freaken cool!


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks i am gunna start selling latex cuts and scar stuff soon so i am getting practice


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

MMMMMMMM Tastey! Nice gruesome work!


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

utterly disgusting.... i love it!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

groosum looking.


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

costumelover said:


> That is sooo cool! Do you do this kind of thing with a kit?


nope i did it from scratch


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

well to put it lightley, I threw up in my mouth a little bit but it's really well done.


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> well to put it lightley, I threw up in my mouth a little bit but it's really well done.





LMAO ewwwww


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 7, 2010)

I like it. Have you tried to add a couple of hollow, flexible maggots attached to a little air-puffer to make them move? I think animation is the spice of life.


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

lol seems like a cool idea


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Very realistic! Nice work!


----------

